# Step-through MTB?



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

N00b here...

Wifey saw my new MTB and now she wants one. :facepalm: I never dreamed she would, or I would have offered, I swear! 

She wants a step-through, something able to handle easy trails, IOW she doesn't need anything extreme. Still, it should be a decent beginner MTB. Beginner, 'cause I have my doubts she'll stick with it for very long. But she might, so decent.

I'm 6'-0", and my bike is a 20" frame, with 26" wheels. She's 5'-4". 16" frame? 18"? *What is that a measure of anyway??*

She specified that she wants a pretty upright riding position.

My bike is a folder; it would be nice if I could find one of those for her too. We don't have a garage and our house is small. Prob'ly not a deal breaker, but it'd be nice. Most of the step-through folders I see are city bikes.

Any suggestions as to where I should be looking?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

She really should just go hop on some bikes at the LBS to figure out what frame size is best for her. Prob a S or M. 

As far as the upright position, that's all geo and fit which you will only really know by hopping on various bikes  For example the Giant Talon 29er i test rode had a very comfortable upright riding position on it, i thought it would be great for bike paths (which is what I ride a lot as well). 

A lot of womens' bikes have the top tube lowered a little too.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a real good idea to solve the fit and other issues, as she works near downtown. Lots of LBSs somewhat near her office.

Still, I'm a chronic researcher/planner. I'll barely go to the bathroom w/o a plan. :yikes:

What's geo mean in this context? Ah. Nvm - geometry, right?

Thanks a bunch,
Jon


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe try and find a bike to borrow or rent,for the first ride.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> Maybe try and find a bike to borrow or rent,for the first ride.


Good idea, Dave. I notice a bunch of the LBSs here in Austin have rentals. Thanks!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Make sure the bike has plenty of steerer tube left to raise and lower the stem. As a beginner she will want an upright position on the bike since most new riders feel more confident sitting up straight. However, with experience she may realize she needs the bars lower to take some pressure off her lower back and get some weight on the front wheel to get it to track intuitively.

Upright position on a bike hurts my back and bike handling. YMMV


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Make sure the bike has plenty of steerer tube left to raise and lower the stem. As a beginner she will want an upright position on the bike since most new riders feel more confident sitting up straight. However, with experience she may realize she needs the bars lower to take some pressure off her lower back and get some weight on the front wheel to get it to track intuitively.
> 
> Upright position on a bike hurts my back and bike handling. YMMV


Good point! That's why I came to teh experts - so much I don't even know to think about.

Makes sense. More weight on the front wheel = better steering control. I wonder if QR or tool-less stem adjustment is an option that's readily available? Yes, I can imagine how an upright position could hurt your back on trails.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

pequin said:


> Good point! That's why I came to teh experts - so much I don't even know to think about.
> 
> Makes sense. More weight on the front wheel = better steering control. I wonder if QR or tool-less stem adjustment is an option that's readily available? Yes, I can imagine how an upright position could hurt your back on trails.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I am certainly no expert lol. I have just been down that road not too long ago so it is still pretty fresh in my mind.

I am not aware of any QR or tool-less stem system. Specialized makes a stem that uses shims to change the angle without raising or lowering the stem on the steerer. It is the same amount of work to change it as a normal stem though. I can't see a QR stem ever happening since the possibility of it failing or moving out of adjustment could be catastrophic.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I can understand that. My seatpost adjuster is tool-less, is why I was wondering.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool, Mitzikatzi! Does this fit on a long stem? Allen wrenches on a ride are do-able.

Again, I am ignorant...


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

mitzikatzi said:


>


Good find! Looks like it just needs a 5mm Allen wrench to get the angle dialed in.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah really.
But what is it?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Universal Cycles -- Ritchey Comp Adjustable Stem

It's out of stock and a 25.4mm bar clamp so make sure you get the right bar clamp diameter. 31.8 is pretty prevalent these days.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Moving the red rings above or below the stem (Thomson in this picture) allowws you to adjust the handle bar height.

The Ritchey stem I posted allows you to adjust the angle of the stem with an allen key. It will move the bars up and down (but also move them in and out) in relation to the position of the seat.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

dgw2jr said:


> Universal Cycles -- Ritchey Comp Adjustable Stem
> 
> It's out of stock and a 25.4mm bar clamp so make sure you get the right bar clamp diameter. 31.8 is pretty prevalent these days.


Adjustable stems are easy to find. They are common on Hybrid bikes.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

I may need one for my bike 

So I can raise my seat... yes yes, I'm a n00b.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

It's helpful if she has as few opinions on what type of bike she wants as possible and instead focus on what she wants to get out of the bike. If she wants to ride trails, if she's too upright (based on her saying she wants to be upright) she'll have a horrible time climbing and it won't be fun. Go to a few LBSs and tell them the experience you want on the bike and let them guide you. Beware, some bike shop employees are morons though.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

pequin, you mentioned you had a "folder" and thought she might be good for the same because you guys are pressed for space without a garage.

May I suggest something like this rack as this will take up as much floor space as two folded bikes without you having to have folding bikes and the added weight etc that comes with them.










There are other brands out there that do a similar thing, this was just the first that google returned for me

+1 for what others have said about getting to an lbs to test bikes, it's the best way for noobs to get an idea of what does and doesn't work for them.

Good luck with your search


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/noob-guide-geometry-bike-fit-handling-826673.html


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not sure I'd trust an adjustable stem - long term - if the rides are bumpy.
If the rides are not too jarring, and for figuring out a riding position, yes.

To some extent, the same thing goes for step-through frames: a triangular structure is stronger (ask someone who designs construction cranes or bridges...).

You don't necessarily need the latest and greatest in tech to ride some trails.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*What type of riding?*

What type of bike riding do you and your wife do with your bikes? If you're riding paved or rail/trail type trails, a step through hybrid will be fine. If you're riding moderately aggressive singletrack (rocks, roots, etc.) they I'd suggest that you both look at a more traditional mountain bike.

A folding bike is fine for the paved or crushed gravel trails. I'd be very concern about using one for a sustained period on singletrack because you're relying on an aluminium post to replace a weld and tube. As you open and close the quick release, it adds fatigue to the post and eventually it will break.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

So far we don't do much of anything with our bikes, as I only just got mine two days ago, and she doesn't have one yet, but:

As we are old, our interest will be easy trails, with me getting a tad more aggressive now & then. Nothing approaching extreme for either of us though. Just a fun way to get some exercise & sunshine.

My interest in MTBs is that they can handle off- as well as on-road conditions. I consider it unsafe to ride the roads around here (rural 2-lane blacktop), so mainly easy trails for us.

Yeah, I realize folders and step-throughs would be inherently less robust than tri-frames, but I think for what we're doing we should probably be OK. That's what I'm hoping anyhow. My folder, for example, claims to have been adopted by the US military, so I'm hoping it'll hold up for me for a while.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

pequin said:


> So far we don't do much of anything with our bikes, as I only just got mine two days ago, and she doesn't have one yet, but:
> 
> As we are old, our interest will be easy trails, with me getting a tad more aggressive now & then. Nothing approaching extreme for either of us though. Just a fun way to get some exercise & sunshine.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have things pretty well defined, which is great. Based on what you've described, I'd look at a "hybrid" bike for your wife. Hybrids are by definition, a compromise between a road and mountain bike.

They have a more upright riding position and many are step through (what your wife is looking for), are very stable while riding, are more robust than a road bike and more comfortable to start out on than either a mountain or road bike.

Bring your lovely bride to a local bike shop (LBS) or two and let her ride a couple different models.

Have fun being kids again,

Ken

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

P.S. what's your definition of old? 


Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how "old" you mean to be old, but from reading your discussion, it sounds like you and your wife won't be attempting to ride what we refer to as "single track", since you realize your folding bike isn't made to handle such abuse.

The way you describe what you and your wife want to ride makes me think of something like this video:






Is this right? If it is, and she wants an upright step-through bike, any of the following will work perfectly fine for her.

Sedona DX W (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Giant]Neko - Trek Bicycle Bicycles | United States

Those are just two of many from various manufacturers.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your info, tips, & suggestions. I appreciate them all - lots of good info.

Ken - I suppose old is older than middle age. We are early 60s. I'm the younger one; she's the pretty one.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Zuarte, that looks about right, though the terrain is rarely that flat around here (Austin, TX area), though I believe there some bike paths in town that are that flat.
Thanks!

ETA: A very nearby LBS sells the Giant. If not for chores today, we'd be off to have a look. :thumbsup:


----------



## No Ski today - so I Ride (Apr 20, 2005)

Might want to check out something like these at a LBS: twas thinking The Myka series.

I bought my Mom something like this a few years ago, it was perfect fit, till her hips said, "no more, please", she was 76 at the time & had always stuggled with a hip problem.

I'll also toss in the, "never to old to get really, really into it, man":thumbsup:, comment..

Specialized Bicycle Components

lastly, I woulnt worry about storage thing with a small house with no garage; if she diggs it like you think, you'll make it work. Many of us here, at one time or another, have struggled with a much harder storage issue, that is, till we conceded that "this thing of ours" is a major frigg'n priority after all If "Seinfeld" had a Klien hanging in his apartment, we can,"...take down that wall". Good luck & and don't screw this up...haha !


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

this is sounding like she doesnt' need a mtb at all. sounds like a hybrid with some 32mm cyclocross tires are in order. it will be a much lighter bike and easier to get it moving.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, that's the conclusion I'm coming to as well, CP.

No Ski, our walls are already covered up with shelves etc. for storage lol.
Thanks for the link.
Man, your mom is hard core!


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was in the same boat you were, my girlfriend has carpal tunnel and her wrists couldn't handle the weight on from a standard mtb, so I sold my spare 1999 GT outpost and replaced it with a 1985 schwinn for $25(in showroom condition too) replaced to crappy OE 1.85 tires from 85 with some of my spares 2.1 and 2.0 and tuned it up and she loves it now....just because its not a $2k bike doesn't detract from her enjoyment(or despise depending on whether were going up or down a hill









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice, JPS2345.  Looks comfy -thanks!


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

With the tiny 1" steel frame and my old high volume tires it looks like a mini fat bike in person 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I like the look. :thumbsup:

ETA: I'm pretty sure there's a fatty in my future.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Have your wife lift a traditional triangular frame (they make them that way for a reason) and a step-thru. The weight difference is noticeable.

My wife is 5', and wanted a step-thru also. She has a 14" Trek 4300 Woman-Specific Design, with about 2" of crotch clearance, but was still intimidated by the top tube. We looked at step-thru frames, and when she felt how heavy they were, decided to stay with what she's got for now. Her skills have improved and it is no longer an issue. She has crashed a few times and has never hit the top tube.

She will not notice much difference riding around the parking lot with a few extra pounds, but riding uphill and around curves and over bumps, not to mention loading it in the car or putting it away, she will notice a difference. I have never ridden a step-thru, but my guess is they are flexy which will make handling and going up hills more difficult.

Just take a little time to learn good mount & dismount techniques and riding techniques that prevent falling off the seat. Tip the thing at a 45-degree angle when throwing her leg over the seatpost. Stand up when going over bumps.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

When my family was first getting into this my wife was determined that a step through was the only way to go. So we got her a Raleigh Venture 4.0. She rode that for a couple of years. When I decided that it was time to start doing spin class at our LBS she decided she needed a road bike. She wanted a step through like her venture. That didn't happen. She still likes her Venture and still rides it occasionally. (has a flat right now.) It will never see anything worse than a logging road so I am not worried about being to ruff on it. (our logging roads are fairly smooth.) 
No matter what you get just enjoy it. The opportunity to spend time together is worth every penny.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

I can see how a step-through would need to be heavier to overcome the inherent weakness of the design. That's worth looking into. If it's too heavy to deploy or to stow then I can see it won't get used as much.

The problem is hip joints (hers are probably way worse than mine). When I first hopped on my bike of course I did it like I did when I last had a bike - about 25 years ago. I thought my left hip would cave. I learned instantly to tilt my bike way over toward me to get on.

She's having some FUD now wondering what she's gotten herself into, but I'll get her out looking at bikes ASAP.



> No matter what you get just enjoy it. The opportunity to spend time together is worth every penny.


That's really the nutshell of it, isn't it?

Thanks,
p


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

The scwinn being a steel frame I have, dare I say it, but it feels lighter than my Trek...then again it never leaves greenways except for maybe grassy areas

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks a lot stronger than some of the step-thrus I've seen, a lot of which don't even have a top rail, or not much of one to speak of. The top rail of something like your Schwinn is low enough that she could probably mount it easily enough by tilting it over.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Over Thinking It*



pequin said:


> I can see how a step-through would need to be heavier to overcome the inherent weakness of the design. That's worth looking into. If it's too heavy to deploy or to stow then I can see it won't get used as much.
> 
> The problem is hip joints (hers are probably way worse than mine). When I first hopped on my bike of course I did it like I did when I last had a bike - about 25 years ago. I thought my left hip would cave. I learned instantly to tilt my bike way over toward me to get on.
> 
> ...


I won't worry at all about design strength differences. Just have her ride as many step-throughs as she has the patience to to try and let her pick the one that she likes the best.

Anyone here is either an over-absorbed bike nerd or on their way to becoming an over-absorbed bike nerd. We're giving you more information than you need (and WAY more information than your wife cares about) to make the decision.

What you've told us:

- She wants a step-through bike
- You're going to be riding finished or semi-finished trails
- Neither of you are going to be featured at the X-Games any time soon for bike stunts.
- You're going to go bike shopping at a local bike shop soon

Based on this, a nice aluminium, hybrid step through will not only be a perfect bike for your wife, but will be relatively light weight and extremely durable. So long as you get out of the way (don't overload her with all the knowledge we've overloaded you with) and let her pick the bike, everything will turn out great.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

She's probably a small. i'm 5'3 and i'm on the upper edge of XS. 

many beginner womens's bikes tend to have that lower top tube. i dont find that it's super necessary, unless she's the type that likes to mount the bike by stepping over the frame first, then taking off (starting on pedals, then planting butt on seat.). i tend to mount the bike by swinging the leg over the saddle, then start pedaling. Then it doesnt seem to matter. Not saying you want a top tube that's right up her crotch (that would hurt if she fell on it) but i find people freak out about standover more than they need to


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Rick G. said:


> No matter what you get just enjoy it. The opportunity to spend time together is worth every penny.


Might I add: outdoors, in the sunshine, doing a physical activity that makes you feel like kids again...

Enjoy!


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like a plan, Ken. Yep, everything you mention is pretty nail-on-the-head. Yeah, I'm the geek in the family. More info? Bring it!  OTOH, wife's eyes glaze over every time I show her how to reset her iPhone when she mysteriously can't print a photo. 

I resisted the urge to seek out a LBS and go look at ladies' bikes today. As you say, it's her decision, though I'll help if she asks.

@ Nicole - Thanks; it's looking like a small - yeah she's 5'4". I'm guessing she would want to step through to the right pedal, launch, then mount. Hip pain, you know, makes it hard to swing the leg up over the saddle. So, I don't think it's a standover clearance issue; I think it's more of a flexibility issue.

@the Duchess - 


> Might I add: outdoors, in the sunshine, doing a physical activity that makes you feel like kids again...


Why, yes you may.  Sounds like one of those "priceless" thangs.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> She's probably a small. i'm 5'3 and i'm on the upper edge of XS.
> 
> many beginner womens's bikes tend to have that lower top tube. i dont find that it's super necessary, unless she's the type that likes to mount the bike by stepping over the frame first, then taking off (starting on pedals, then planting butt on seat.). i tend to mount the bike by swinging the leg over the saddle, then start pedaling. Then it doesnt seem to matter. Not saying you want a top tube that's right up her crotch (that would hurt if she fell on it) but i find people freak out about standover more than they need to


His wife is 60 years old and has hip problems. They're riding rails to trails. There's really no reason for a mountain bike. A nice hybrid will be the perfect bike for her.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Could be my nomenclature is a bit dated. My last bike was a 10-speed Huffy with knobby tires. That was a "mountain bike" in those days.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

pequin said:


> Could be my nomenclature is a bit dated. My last bike was a 10-speed Huffy with knobby tires. That was a "mountain bike" in those days.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2
Yep there are so many different styles of bike now. This is where an lbs can be a great help. A "hybrid" (sometimes called a flat bar road bike) is essentially a road bike but with flat handlebars and a frame and brakes that will allow for larger tires. Larger tires at lower pressure = more comfort. Some of these bikes have suspension forks. A flat bar hybrid will weigh a lot less than an entry level mtb because its not going to be subjected to the same level of abuse as a mtb. It will be much easier to move around if you are traveling with it.

You mentioned that you have a folding bike. This may be a great option for you as a lot of folding bikes can fit wider tires which will provide more comfort. Below is a pic of my gfs hybrid. Ignore the wheels, I put my road race wheels on for her to see the difference. This bike was bought online from bikes direct.com for $400. They have some great affordable options. Regarding storage, you can see we hang it on the wall. Another thing to note, this isn't a step through but it has "compact geometry" so the top tube slopes down significantly as evidenced by it appearing flat in the picture but note how the front wheel is hanging down quite a ways.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/primalstuff1.htm is a link of bikes direct women's specific offerings. Of course a men's bike in a small size would also work fine. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/hybrid_bikes.htm are all of their hybrid offerings. This should give you a good idea of what to look for. Often times bikes like these are in shops rental fleets and this time of year they are selling them off at deep discounts used to bring in a new fleet of rentals. 
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the links, and I appreciate your taking time to help. :thumbsup: Lots of decent bikes there - I'm looking hard.

Yeah, the geometry on your gf's bike looks like mine - top rail perpendicular to the stem & seat post, making the rear of the top rail low-ish.

Again, thanks; I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

*Thanks for everyone's help*

Update:

I bought her an Electra Townie Original 21D, and she loves it. This is definitely a comfort bike, for condition 2 use - bike paths, etc. If one *had to* she could take the bike on condition 3 trails (with its 21 gears and FS) and just walk around the tougher parts, but I seriously doubt my wife'll ever be interested in any of that. So, as I mentioned, my nomenclature is off. Mountain bikes have suspension and fat tires; this bike has those too, but a mountain bike it definitely is not.
Here's a pic (I haven't taken any good ones of my own yet).


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

pequin said:


> Update:
> 
> I bought her an Electra Townie Original 21D, and she loves it. This is definitely a comfort bike, for condition 2 use - bike paths, etc. If one *had to* she could take the bike on condition 3 trails (with its 21 gears and FS) and just walk around the tougher parts, but I seriously doubt my wife'll ever be interested in any of that. So, as I mentioned, my nomenclature is off. Mountain bikes have suspension and fat tires; this bike has those too, but a mountain bike it definitely is not.
> Here's a pic (I haven't taken any good ones of my own yet).


Perfect. Great choice and well done.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice purchase. Looks like many miles of enjoyment your future. MTB or not atleast it you two are out there having a good time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

That's great news! Glad she likes the bike, and good on you two for staying active. Adventures await.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

pequin said:


> ... and she loves it....


That is always an excellent starting point


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Just been in pretty much the same boat, ended up getting the wife a GT Laguna, she tried a few but as she's a pretty nervous rider we went for the step through style to give her a bit more confidence.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, and like me she hasn't ridden in +/- 25 years, so I steadied her on her first go. She wondered if she maybe needed training wheels.  The beauty of this bike is that if you get in trouble you just put your feet down, unlike mine where my feet barely touch the ground.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

pequin said:


> She wondered if she maybe needed training wheels.


Training wheels are so last century 
... actually, I think a better mouse tr - Er -learners wheels has been invented: pushbikes. Remove the pedals and cranks, and you can focus on balance instead of pedaling.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah. 
Thanks; I must be stuck in the 20th. rft:
:lol:


----------

